# Canada Timesharing Forum - updates working?



## VanX (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi @TUGBrian, 

In the Canada Timesharing forum section I’ve noticed for a week or more that the main forum indicates new posts by date and time but when I navigate there I don’t see any new posts.  

Is there something awry? 

Thanks in advance for looking into it.  

B


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 7, 2018)

I show that the northwynd thread has had a reply just about every day for the past week, just a single thread being updated in a forum would trip the indicator that it had new posts in it.


----------



## VanX (Oct 7, 2018)

Thanks @TUGBrian,

Ok I have realized what’s up.  I had placed that thread on ignore prior so now it doesn’t display for me but the main page still shows a new post.    

Cause is at my own doing.  Haha !  All good. 

Doh !!


----------

